
All Intel chips vulnerable to new Spoiler (non Spectre) attack - mimixco
https://www.zdnet.com/article/all-intel-chips-open-to-new-spoiler-non-spectre-attack-dont-expect-a-quick-fix/
======
mimixco
It was amusing (but sad) to see Google admit last week that Spectre and
Meltdown hardware vulnerabilities cannot be escaped with software. Duh! And
here's another. These problems are part of the chips' designs and aren't going
away unless you trash the hardware itself.

~~~
masonic
Couldn't speculative execution be selectively shut off?

~~~
deepnotderp
Sure, as long as you like 1990s performance.

